
New Cycling Speed Record – 174 mph/280 km/h - mitchbob
https://www.theguardian.com/lifeandstyle/2019/aug/18/british-man-sets-new-cycling-speed-record-of-more-than-174mph
======
bradknowles
It’s done using drafting. IMO, using drafting should totally invalidate this
claim to the record.

~~~
ecf
I can understand the necessity in drafting for these records, but being towed
up to the speed and then released?

Doesn't seem like the rider did that much effort.

------
imtringued
200m doesn't seem to be a very meaningful distance at those speeds. The rider
only has to add energy for 2.5 seconds. The vast majority of the energy comes
from the car. Also the speed itself isn't that impressive. Motorbikes can
reach much higher speeds without external support.

